# Debt Collector



## DennyCrane (Jan 27, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy New Year!

I need to recover money from an individual who did not pay an invoice.

Any recommendations? Ideally, someone that works on a success-fee basis...

Thanks - BR,

DC


----------



## tonyluo (Mar 17, 2017)

didn't try to get a lawyer to help on that?


----------

